# SPITFIRE Labs Closing Down!



## Spitfire Team (Feb 2, 2018)

​​


----------



## Maxime Luft (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Feb 2, 2018)

you forgot to inlcude your mandolin. that thing is fabulous!
Lucky me - i got all labs i want already.


----------



## J-M (Feb 2, 2018)

Wonder what's going to change when they re-introduce labs...


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 2, 2018)

New mic positions!


----------



## bigcat1969 (Feb 2, 2018)

There were a couple fun instruments I hadn't already bought for the high price of $3 each so i figured I would do the bundle. I was only charged $2.50 so it seemed to prorate out the instruments i already had. Nice touch. So if you are thinking I already have some of those and don't want to rebuy them you might put it in your cart and see what the price is. Cause you know $5 bucks is so much! ;P Anyway fun instruments and the only Spitfire instruments I will ever be able to afford!


----------



## Karma (Feb 2, 2018)

bigcat1969 said:


> There were a couple fun instruments I hadn't already bought for the high price of $3 each so i figured I would do the bundle. I was only charged $2.50 so it seemed to prorate out the instruments i already had. Nice touch. So if you are thinking I already have some of those and don't want to rebuy them you might put it in your cart and see what the price is. Cause you know $5 bucks is so much! ;P Anyway fun instruments and the only Spitfire instruments I will ever be able to afford!


This is correct. Our system will recalculate the price based on what you already own from the bundle.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Feb 2, 2018)

Bought! First time after buying sample libraries, when I'm not in bankcrupt!


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 2, 2018)

Own many and was getting anyway .... total came up $0.50 !!!  
Gotta add something just to save face .......... OK_ 'Seek Wah'


----------



## Garry (Feb 2, 2018)

Can I ask a naive question: when installing these into Kontakt, can I check I'm doing it correctly: usually, with a new sample library, once installed I see it in Kontakt under the libraries tab, and can load it as an instrument from there. Since these are not libraries, but individual instruments, I need to go to the Files tab, and access them from there through the folders on my machine. I can also set them up as Quick load libraries. 

Am I doing this correctly?

Thanks for your help to a naive question!


----------



## benuzzell (Feb 2, 2018)

Garry said:


> Can I ask a naive question: when installing these into Kontakt, can I check I'm doing it correctly: usually, with a new sample library, once installed I see it in Kontakt under the libraries tab, and can load it as an instrument from there. Since these are not libraries, but individual instruments, I need to go to the Files tab, and access them from there through the folders on my machine. I can also set them up as Quick load libraries.
> 
> Am I doing this correctly?
> 
> Thanks for your help to a naive question!


Yep, this is the way to do it.


----------



## Garry (Feb 2, 2018)

benuzzell said:


> Yep, this is the way to do it.



Great, thanks.


----------



## Garry (Feb 2, 2018)

That nylon guitar is really playable! Love it! A little on the expensive side, but totally worth it  !


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 2, 2018)

Purchased it without thinking. Thank you very much, Spitfire Audio.


----------



## icmusic (Feb 2, 2018)

Will all the labs sounds be available in a different form after the labs section is closed?


----------



## MA-Simon (Feb 2, 2018)

Closing down... and opening again with _double the Libraries?! _


----------



## christianhenson (Feb 2, 2018)

Grab everything you like now!!!


----------



## icmusic (Feb 2, 2018)

christianhenson said:


> Grab everything you like now!!!



Hi Christian! Are you hinting that they will be gone forever?


----------



## John Busby (Feb 2, 2018)

christianhenson said:


> Grab everything you like now!!!


just did!
now if only i could get every library for $0.50


----------



## christianhenson (Feb 2, 2018)

It’s all gonna change, some libs won’t come back, some libs won’t come back the same... so if you need ANYTHING exactly as it is now just grab it... this isn’t the Spitfire official line this is your composer mole... seriously though take heed!


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 2, 2018)

I might be missing a couple, where is the original list of things ? I thought checking earlier it was just the 10 for 5 bundle left on the site but maybe it was my ADD ?

Crumhorn Mk2 baby!!


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 2, 2018)

Is there an easy way just to choose everything?


----------



## MillsMixx (Feb 2, 2018)

Very cool deal! Looking at the Labs list I'm not seeing everything available unless I do a search on the Spitfire site. Then they show up.

For example I bought the Cimbalom a few others a while back but they're not on the web page. Is there is _complete_ list of everything posted somewhere?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 2, 2018)

Grabbed, thanks for the deal!


----------



## desert (Feb 2, 2018)

christianhenson said:


> It’s all gonna change, some libs won’t come back, some libs won’t come back the same... so if you need ANYTHING exactly as it is now just grab it... this isn’t the Spitfire official line this is your composer mole... seriously though take heed!


Yeah, alright mate. Can’t wait till you rehash this into a new bundle with a different name...


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi folks, here's a list of all of them:

Henson Frozen Strings
Soft piano
Trumpet Fields
Music Box
Mini harp
Peel Guitar
Hammered Dulcimer
Ollie Waton Drums
Scary Strings
Charango
London Atmos
Whistling Piano
Tundra Atmos
Electric Mandolin
Milk Bottles
Folk Loops
Permafrost Strings
Floppy Disk Drives
Rare Groove Piano
Plucked Grand
Pylons
Harmonic Piano
Plastic Pipes
Thundervox
Office Lightshades
Sleigh Bells
Kitchen Sink
Nylon Guitar
Hamster Cage
Seek Wah
Alien Bells
Metal Fan
Mandolin
Melodica
Bike Bells
Plucked Upright
Trumpet Fiddle
Cajon
Djembe
Mini harp
Kalimba
Mini Pan
Bell Tree
Tangerines
Bedlam Piano
Fingered Dulcimer
Toy Dulcimer
Desk Bells
Hand Chimes
Hand Claps
Crumhorn
Indian Banjo
Frame Drum
The Colonel
Toy Piano
Dry Vibraphone
Hammered Dulcimer
Iron Drum


----------



## leon chevalier (Feb 3, 2018)

Maxime Luft said:


>


huge meme fan here !  this one is fantastic !!!!


----------



## mac (Feb 3, 2018)

@christianhenson @Spitfire Team Is there any chance you could just be upfront with us and tell us which ones are disappearing, and which are going to be re-packaged? I know it's for charity, but I'd sooner pay towards that charity when the new package or whatever you're planning arrives. In the mean time, I'd happily buy what's going to disappear forever, if it's something I like.


----------



## christianhenson (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi there... it is safe to say that none will be coming back in this form... some of the IP will return but not as you know it, different features, different builds etc etc. So if you like any of this stuff as is, grab now. Not all IP will return and this I imagine will be determined by popular demand in the future. Best CH


----------



## mac (Feb 3, 2018)

Cheers @christianhenson. Well I'm going to assume the new features aren't going to create a worse product, so I guess I'll wait on and purchase that.


----------



## christianhenson (Feb 3, 2018)

Yes but as I say not all IP will return.


----------



## Mornats (Feb 3, 2018)

Just wondering if there was a link anywhere for info about the charities that the Labs range contributes to. Just curious about the good causes we're all supporting


----------



## mac (Feb 3, 2018)

christianhenson said:


> Yes but as I say not all IP will return.



Which ones aren't returning? (and around and around we go  )


----------



## Josh Richman (Feb 3, 2018)

Got them all today! Its impossible to resist at 3 bucks a pop for good cause + the impulse to complete the set. Then the suspense that some will be gone forever. I’m going to have to ration these out over time, a lab instrument a night, to keep the fun going for awhile.


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Feb 3, 2018)

Here is a demo of the instruments included in this
weekend's bundle. One at a time.


----------



## Architekton (Feb 3, 2018)

Will other labs libraries be up for sale or only these ones...?


----------



## Kony (Feb 3, 2018)

Mornats said:


> Just wondering if there was a link anywhere for info about the charities that the Labs range contributes to. Just curious about the good causes we're all supporting


Well one of them is UNICEF - as stated on SA's website:

"The fact that Spitfire has become the 2nd biggest contributor to UNICEF via JustGiving.com by giving away samples in return for donations, is just one example...."


----------



## Quasar (Feb 3, 2018)

I have some of these, and bought the package yesterday (which did prorate down lol, not that it matters at that price and for charitable causes, but it's a classy touch, a nod to the end-user).

Just curious if anyone has any thoughts about the Labs Hammered Dulcimer, which I do not yet have.


----------



## gregh (Feb 3, 2018)

I went for these as well to go with the ten or more I had already.. I was stunned to see how much has been donated through this process. Congratulations to Spitfire!


----------



## DavidY (Feb 3, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi folks, here's a list of all of them:


Thanks - it's helpful to have a list to check against.
So that looks like 56 in total?
(Took me a while to figure out that Hammered Dulcimer and Mini Harp are on that list twice.  )

Edit:I'm wondering if the re-launched versions might not require full Kontakt? Perhaps more budget-friendly for hobbyists and people starting out. 

But I guess that the cost of a Player licence would means bundling up more at once rather than lots of individual items?


----------



## NoamL (Feb 3, 2018)

The absolute gems of the collection are Scary Strings and Bedlam Piano (also Soft Piano). Definitely get them now if you don't have them yet!

The pluck and bell type instruments are good as well, such as the Mini Harp, Hammered Dulcimer, Bike Bells, Plucked Piano etc. There are many unique (and intimately recorded) sounds here. Although I do not really love the Charango.

I would recommend against getting the weirdo instruments like Crumhorn, Alien Bells, Kitchen Sink, Hamster Cage, Plastic Pipes etc. Of course, it _is _all for charity.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 3, 2018)

It is #7 in the demo on page 2.



Quasar said:


> I have some of these, and bought the package yesterday (which did prorate down lol, not that it matters at that price and for charitable causes, but it's a classy touch, a nod to the end-user).
> 
> Just curious if anyone has any thoughts about the Labs Hammered Dulcimer, which I do not yet have.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 3, 2018)

Here are a few demo's out there of the Labs range if your on the fence about specific ones.











https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLx6ywl--I-g_xxOELtKQcxw_X0UZ-p41j


----------



## Quasar (Feb 3, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> It is #7 in the demo on page 2.


 Doh! I didn't realize the Hammered Dulcimer was in the package, and missed it when transferring to DAW PC.

Sounds lovely in a light, airy chime-ish way, though I still plan to get the more deeply sampled Embertone Mountain Dulcimer at some point... Did open the wrench thingy in Kontakt to turn the default release value way down and re-save...


----------



## Joe_D (Feb 3, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Doh! I didn't realize the Hammered Dulcimer was in the package, and missed it when transferring to DAW PC.
> 
> Sounds lovely in a light, airy chime-ish way, though I still plan to get the more deeply sampled Embertone Mountain Dulcimer at some point... Did open the wrench thingy in Kontakt to turn the default release value way down and re-save...



The Spitfire Labs hammered dulcimer is a different type of instrument than the Embertone Mountain Dulcimer, which is plucked (rather than hammered). Hammered and plucked dulcimers are constructed very differently, are played differently, and sound very different.


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 3, 2018)

Why are they going away? It's software so it can't be a supply problem. Is it like the HZ perc where they come back with a new UI but we have to buy again? 
-DJ


----------



## Paul Thomson (Feb 4, 2018)

Hey Dan,

Nobody *had* to buy HZ again, it was free if you already owned the libraries. The old version still worked. Please don't derail our charity thread.

Refer back to Christian's comment, please grab em now if you like em. 

Remember 100% of your purchase price goes to our charity partners. Thank you all for your support!

http://saferlondon.org.uk/
https://www.magicbreakfast.com/

All best,

Paul


----------



## mac (Feb 4, 2018)

Well, I'm weak so just went and bought pretty much the full lot. They're like pringles, once you pop...


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 4, 2018)

Paul Thomson said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> Nobody *had* to buy HZ again, it was free if you already owned the libraries. The old version still worked. Please don't derail our charity thread.
> 
> ...



Yeah I worded that poorly. I didn't mean to imply the old ones wouldn't work and you would HAVE to buy them again. Sorry about that. More asking if there would be some improvements to them or new features that means an additional purchase. And if that was the case why not allow a purchase of the older version too?. Its software not hardware so I am still mystified as to why the old versions need to go. Like the Albion 1 and ONE. I happily use both but I don't get why the old one had to disappear, they are both great and in a software world it seems like you can allow people to buy legacy versions as an option. Instead of removing it from existence.

Also I know its for charity, thats why I got them when they came out. And I am not trying to derail a charity thread, as a point, like some sort of evil guy who hates giving to those in need, at least I assume that is why you brought it up like that....to make me out to be a bad guy and negate the legitimacy of my question, so you don't have to answer it. I love what you guys are doing for charity. I feel a simple answer to the question would have been less disruptive, as now I feel I have to defend myself a bit, because I don't want the insinuation that I am anti charity to go unopposed!

Its a genuine question. I think everyone should by them, I am not suggesting people shouldn't, there are pages of people doing that already. But I am still curious as to why they are going in the first place???

-DJ


----------



## Quasar (Feb 4, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Yeah I worded that poorly. I didn't mean to imply the old ones wouldn't work and you would HAVE to buy them again. Sorry about that. More asking if there would be some improvements to them or new features that means an additional purchase. And if that was the case why not allow a purchase of the older version too?. Its software not hardware so I am still mystified as to why the old versions need to go. Like the Albion 1 and ONE. I happily use both but I don't get why the old one had to disappear, they are both great and in a software world it seems like you can allow people to buy legacy versions as an option. Instead of removing it from existence.
> 
> Also I know its for charity, thats why I got them when they came out. And I am not trying to derail a charity thread, as a point, like some sort of evil guy who hates giving to those in need, at least I assume that is why you brought it up like that....to make me out to be a bad guy and negate the legitimacy of my question, so you don't have to answer it. I love what you guys are doing for charity. I feel a simple answer to the question would have been less disruptive, as now I feel I have to defend myself a bit, because I don't want the insinuation that I am anti charity to go unopposed!
> 
> ...



The short answer is that capitalism was born out of resource scarcity, depends on it, and thus tends to create it artificially when scarcity doesn't naturally exist.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 4, 2018)

What a wicked surprise to see this deal. Bought straight away and will buy the rest before deal is over! Thanks!


----------



## mouse (Feb 4, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Yeah I worded that poorly. I didn't mean to imply the old ones wouldn't work and you would HAVE to buy them again. Sorry about that. More asking if there would be some improvements to them or new features that means an additional purchase. And if that was the case why not allow a purchase of the older version too?. Its software not hardware so I am still mystified as to why the old versions need to go. Like the Albion 1 and ONE. I happily use both but I don't get why the old one had to disappear, they are both great and in a software world it seems like you can allow people to buy legacy versions as an option. Instead of removing it from existence.
> 
> Also I know its for charity, thats why I got them when they came out. And I am not trying to derail a charity thread, as a point, like some sort of evil guy who hates giving to those in need, at least I assume that is why you brought it up like that....to make me out to be a bad guy and negate the legitimacy of my question, so you don't have to answer it. I love what you guys are doing for charity. I feel a simple answer to the question would have been less disruptive, as now I feel I have to defend myself a bit, because I don't want the insinuation that I am anti charity to go unopposed!
> 
> ...



I'd say its more likely that they're just stopping Spitfire labs altogether and will probably use these instruments as a basis for creating more libraries. Wasn't the felt piano the basis for the Felt Producer Piano?


----------



## VinRice (Feb 4, 2018)

Quasar said:


> The short answer is that capitalism was born out of resource scarcity, depends on it, and thus tends to create it artificially when scarcity doesn't naturally exist.



Capitalism depends on adding perceived value. Scarcity is but one element.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 4, 2018)

VinRice said:


> Capitalism depends on adding perceived value. Scarcity is but one element.


This isn't a political thread about the nature of capitalism, so let's not go there. But the issue here has to do specifically with resource scarcity, as in when the current Labs instruments (or Albion I or whatever) "end" as though they were cartons of milk that have reached their expiration date. What we have in these sorts of instances mimics what happens in the natural world as resources become scarce. That's all...


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 4, 2018)

Sorry if this has been answered previously, when does this Labs discount period end?


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 4, 2018)

Top 10 for $5 is Feb 28th I believe. Everything else is still $3ea until the 28th also.



Soundhound said:


> Sorry if this has been answered previously, when does this Labs discount period end?


----------



## tav.one (Feb 4, 2018)

Don't know if this will stay so if anyone hasn't, download this. Its one of the best labs instruments and isn't shown in the lab's shop page. It isn't discussed much either, very underrated & its free.

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/promos/epic-piano-pads-giveaway/

@will_m posted a walkthrough here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/spitfire-labs-epic-piano-pads-walkthrough.61018/


----------



## JVazquez (Feb 4, 2018)

#58 Thank you!


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 4, 2018)

thanks!



synthpunk said:


> Top 10 for $5 is Feb 28th I believe. Everything else is still $3ea until the 28th also.


----------



## MillsMixx (Feb 4, 2018)

itstav said:


> It isn't discussed much either, very underrated & its free.
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/promos/epic-piano-pads-giveaway/
> 
> @will_m posted a walkthrough here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/spitfire-labs-epic-piano-pads-walkthrough.61018/



Yes this freebie is truly fantastic! It works beautifully for layering with the soft piano and almost works similar to Oliver Arnold's toolkit if used like that.


----------



## mac (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks @itstav


----------



## wst3 (Feb 4, 2018)

When they first started with Spitfire Labs I picked up quite a few of them, and almost every one was very useful. Then I stopped paying attention while they released a bunch more. Today I picked up the 10 pack (already had some of them) and 14 others. So far only one that I'd regret purchasing if it was more than $3 and the money wasn't going to charity. The rest are well done, and will find a home here. 

22 libraries for under $50 - 22 opportunities to find some inspiration - there could have been a couple more duds and I'd have still been quite happy.

And while demos are scarce, this gentleman did a 30 day challenge focused on the Labs instruments. There's some cool tracks here, and you get to hear them in action.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 4, 2018)

Anyone own the "milk bottles" LAB? I cant find any audio on this, and was wondering if its just milk bottles being played as percussion instruments, or is it the ambience of a milk bottling plant with machines, and the milk bottles clanking, etc? The description doesn't make this clear IMO.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Feb 4, 2018)

Well, I had a few of these in my cart last night, and come back today to add some more and my cart was emptied. BUMMER! Lesson learned, dont add to cart and instead add to text doc. Putting this up as a warning for others.


----------



## mac (Feb 4, 2018)

@JT3_Jon wishlist


----------



## JT3_Jon (Feb 4, 2018)

mac said:


> @JT3_Jon wishlist


Good idea! Just make sure you buy them off the wish list, or you might be very sad at the next "wish list promo"


----------



## mac (Feb 4, 2018)

JT3_Jon said:


> Good idea! Just make sure you buy them off the wish list, or you might be very sad at the next "wish list promo"



Haha, with a possible saving of nearly £1, what's there to be sad about?!


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 4, 2018)

That is one I would skip if I was doing it again.



SomeGuy said:


> Anyone own the "milk bottles" LAB? I cant find any audio on this, and was wondering if its just milk bottles being played as percussion instruments, or is it the ambience of a milk bottling plant with machines, and the milk bottles clanking, etc? The description doesn't make this clear IMO.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 4, 2018)

TX Itstav, almost missed that one.



itstav said:


> Don't know if this will stay so if anyone hasn't, download this. Its one of the best labs instruments and isn't shown in the lab's shop page. It isn't discussed much either, very underrated & its free.
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/promos/epic-piano-pads-giveaway/
> 
> @will_m posted a walkthrough here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/spitfire-labs-epic-piano-pads-walkthrough.61018/


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 4, 2018)

And just a tip, Spitfire servers seem much faster in the evenings (U.S.) than during the day.


----------



## VinRice (Feb 4, 2018)

Quasar said:


> This isn't a political thread about the nature of capitalism, so let's not go there.



You started it you crazy funster!


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Feb 5, 2018)

DavidY said:


> Thanks - it's helpful to have a list to check against.
> So that looks like 56 in total?
> (Took me a while to figure out that Hammered Dulcimer and Mini Harp are on that list twice.  )
> 
> ...


Doh! Sorry about that. Yes, there are 56 of them. Here they are again in alphabetical order without the repetition:

Alien Bells
Bedlam Piano
Bell Tree
Bike Bells
Cajon
Charango
Crumhorn
Desk Bells
Djembe
Dry Vibraphone
Electric Mandolin
Fingered Dulcimer
Floppy Disk Drives
Folk Loops
Frame Drum
Hammered Dulcimer
Hamster Cage
Hand Chimes
Hand Claps
Harmonic Piano
Henson Frozen Strings
Indian Banjo
Iron Drum
Kalimba
Kitchen Sink
London Atmos
Mandolin
Melodica
Metal Fan
Milk Bottles
Mini harp
Mini Pan
Music Box
Nylon Guitar
Office Lightshades
Ollie Waton Drums
Peel Guitar
Permafrost Strings
Plastic Pipes
Plucked Grand
Plucked Upright
Pylons
Rare Groove Piano
Scary Strings
Seek Wah
Sleigh Bells
Soft piano
Tangerines
The Colonel
Thundervox
Toy Dulcimer
Toy Piano
Trumpet Fiddle
Trumpet Fields
Tundra Atmos
Whistling Piano

Ben


----------



## Will Wilson (Feb 5, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> And just a tip, Spitfire servers seem much faster in the evenings (U.S.) than during the day.



Spitfire servers are in fact Amazon S3 and are no doubt hosted in the EU (Ireland) region without a CDN in front of them. Happy to be corrected, personally as I'm in the UK I've never had any trouble downloading from there.


----------



## Fab (Feb 5, 2018)

sweet deal, thankyou


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 5, 2018)

JVazquez said:


> #58 Thank you!


Me too! How did I miss this?


----------



## Quasar (Feb 5, 2018)

VinRice said:


> You started it you crazy funster!


LOL! When talking about software "disappearing" etc., how can you avoid alluding to the political & economic environment in which the reality is embedded?

But since this isn't a political thread, I went to great pains to avoid making any editorial comments about how the capitalist ethos tends to work.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 5, 2018)

Ordered 21 LABS to the same account over a period of three years but Spitfire could only trace back 6 of them. They’re looking into it.


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 5, 2018)

Fleer said:


> Ordered 21 LABS to the same account over a period of three years but Spitfire could only trace back 6 of them. They’re looking into it.


They went through a website change/upgrade some time ago. The non-Labs product in my account survived the change, but my Labs products did not. I didn't think anything of it at the time, because I would have no need to re-download them. My current account only shows the Labs products I added since then.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Feb 5, 2018)

Fleer said:


> Ordered 21 LABS to the same account over a period of three years but Spitfire could only trace back 6 of them. They’re looking into it.



Have a similar situation, and was told by support that since I ordered using the old system (where you got tokens for donations) they could not add those purchases to the new system, and thus they cannot make my past LABS purchases show up my account. Unsure what this will mean going forward, especially if they relaunch with some sort of customer loyalty promotion, as my past LABS orders are not part of my account it will look like I've never donated. Apparently I'm not the only one who had this happen, so maybe they will look into a solution? If money was no object I would just donate again. Maybe I will over time, but for sure I cannot before the current LABS shuts down.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> That is one I would skip if I was doing it again.



Thanks for the heads up! For those who own them all, which ones do you find you use the most? Are the most inspiring? Trying to narrow down my choices.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 5, 2018)

I would grab the top 10 for $5, that is a incredible deal and there all very handy and usable.

The ones I would skip: Alien Bells, Milk Bottles, Pylons, Plastic Pipes, Sleigh Bells, Tangerines, Crumhorn.

Check out the demo's in post #44 and this guy has a ton
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLx6ywl--I-g_xxOELtKQcxw_X0UZ-p41j



SomeGuy said:


> Thanks for the heads up! For those who own them all, which ones do you find you use the most? Are the most inspiring? Trying to narrow down my choices.


----------



## CGR (Feb 5, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I would grab the top 10 for $5, that is a incredible deal and there all very handy and usable.


+1. The 10 for $5 collection is very useful. Just bought them yesterday and quickly knocked this up:


----------



## CT (Feb 5, 2018)

I've got the:

Bell Tree
Dry Vibraphone
Harmonic Piano
Nylon Guitar
Ollie Waton Drums
Peel Guitar
Plucked Grand
Soft Piano
Tundra Atmos

They're all great; ridiculously beyond the $3 donation in quality. The Ollie drums, for example, could easily fill all of your drum kit needs if you don't venture into that territory very often, but want the base covered.


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 5, 2018)

I know Crumhorn gets a bad rep - even on the labs page, but if you are a fan of Esquivel (and you should be) this one actually NAILS the sound! So many awesome little gems in there, and they should inspire more individuals to delve into sampling more.


----------



## MisteR (Feb 5, 2018)

Is the formerly titled Plucked Piano now the Plucked Upright?


----------



## gamma-ut (Feb 5, 2018)

stonzthro said:


> I know Crumhorn gets a bad rep - even on the labs page, but if you are a fan of Esquivel (and you should be) this one actually NAILS the sound! So many awesome little gems in there, and they should inspire more individuals to delve into sampling more.



Seems a bit weird using a medieval instrument for space-age bachelor pad music.

And it might need a bit of EQ. And sound replacement.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 5, 2018)

Fleer said:


> Ordered 21 LABS to the same account over a period of three years but Spitfire could only trace back 6 of them. They’re looking into it.




+1 
I have 6 of the 10 in the bundle and they don't show in my account when I put in the bundle.
It's not about a couple of $ savings as much as I want to make sure Spitfire has all of my purchases in their system.


----------



## tiago (Feb 5, 2018)

MisteR said:


> Is the formerly titled Plucked Piano now the Plucked Upright?



I think the previously called Plucked Piano is now called "Plucked Grand" in the labs range and "Plucked Upright" is a more recent one. I'm not 100% sure, though...


----------



## MisteR (Feb 5, 2018)

tiago said:


> I think the previously called Plucked Piano is now called "Plucked Grand" in the labs range and "Plucked Upright" is a more recent one. I'm not 100% sure, though...


Okay, thanks.


----------



## Scamper (Feb 6, 2018)

MisteR said:


> Is the formerly titled Plucked Piano now the Plucked Upright?


I think so. I had the Plucked Piano and got the Plucked Grand now. Those are different.


----------



## stixman (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes I’m missing some I donated to as well,


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 6, 2018)

My (eminently fallible) spreadsheet notes the following name changes:

#2 from Felt Piano to Soft Piano
#3 from Jazz Vibraphone to Dry Vibraphone
#5 from Dry Dulcimer to Hammered Dulcimer
#14 from Small Pan to Mini Pan
#39 from Harmonic Upright Piano to Harmonic Piano

My notes don't suggest that #49 Plucked Grand was ever called anything else.


----------



## macmac (Feb 6, 2018)

Fortunately when you add to your cart, if you already have one of the renamed ones (or any others for that matter), it will tell you you so you don't duplicate a purchase.


----------



## tiago (Feb 6, 2018)

Scamper said:


> I think so. I had the Plucked Piano now and got the Plucked Grand now. Those are different.



Yeah, I think you're right! I had the wrong idea... Just watched a walkthrough of what was called the "Plucked Piano" and the sound is noticeably brighter and lighter than the Labs' "Plucked Grand". So it makes sense that it is indeed the "Plucked Upright" now... Maybe @christianhenson can give us some info on this?


----------



## josephspirits (Feb 6, 2018)

Really love using the Harmonic Piano and Hammered Dulcimer, especially when doubling up with other pianos.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Feb 6, 2018)

On the subject of name changes:

Felt Piano > Soft Piano
Dulcimer > Hammered Dulcimer
Drums > Ollie Waton Drums
Plucked Piano > Plucked Upright
Small Pan > Mini Pan
Mini Dulcimer > Toy Dulcimer
Hand Bells > Hand Chimes
Claps & Snaps > Hand Claps
Wurli > The Colonel
Soft Vibes > Dry Vibraphone

Hope that clears things up for you guys!

Luke


----------



## macmac (Feb 6, 2018)

Any standouts or ones to skip?

Mini Pan
Bedlam Piano
Trumpet Fiddle
Kitchen sink
Seek Wah
Metal Fan
Thundervox
Office Lightshades
Rare groove Piano
Folk Loops
Tundra Atmos
The Colonel


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 6, 2018)

Ha! Talked myself into Seek Wah, and hoping for some supportive comments ……..


----------



## Atarion Music (Feb 6, 2018)

Anyway fun instruments and the only Spitfire instruments I will ever be able to afford![/QUOTE]
LOL! I don't know why that's so funny, could probably be because its the truth for most of us. Ah...the truth is funnier than comedy itself.


----------



## MisteR (Feb 6, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> On the subject of name changes:
> 
> Felt Piano > Soft Piano
> Dulcimer > Hammered Dulcimer
> ...


Thanks, Luke! (and thanks to tiago, Scamper and rrichard63 as well ).


----------



## mac (Feb 6, 2018)

Most of the labs libraries won't open in Komplete Kontrol. Any ideas @SpitfireSupport? I can open them in kontakt standalone, but I'd much prefer to use komplete kontrol. So do load, such as epic piano pads and rare groove piano.


----------



## Blake Ewing (Feb 6, 2018)

In addition to Epic Piano Pads, I also have Moon Guitar and Keyed Glock from the Labs range that I don't see listed.

And another name change was Field Drum>Frame Drum I believe.

-B


----------



## Michel Simons (Feb 6, 2018)

Blake Ewing said:


> In addition to Epic Piano Pads, I also have Moon Guitar and Keyed Glock from the Labs range that I don't see listed.
> 
> And another name change was Field Drum>Frame Drum I believe.
> 
> -B



Didn't the Moon Guitar and Keyed Glock come for free with two of Christian's videos?


----------



## Blake Ewing (Feb 7, 2018)

michelsimons said:


> Didn't the Moon Guitar and Keyed Glock come for free with two of Christian's videos?


Keyed glock was the result of one of their live Facebook vids late last year i believe? Moon guitar was a Christian vid at the Spitfire hq. but both are labeled labs in the download and GUI.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Feb 7, 2018)

The Moon Guitar, Epic Piano Pads and Keyed Glock are all free downloads linked to promotional features. Here's a link to the videos:

Keyed Glock: 
Moon Guitar: 
Epic Piano Pads: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/editorial/quick-tips/unconventional-uses-of-reverb/

Ben


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Feb 7, 2018)

@mac Unfortunately it seems a bit hit-and-miss with certain LABS. I have had some luck by actually loading Kontakt in Komplete Kontrol, going to 'edit view', and then manually browsing to the .nki files from there. I'll try to do a little more research into why some aren't loading for you.

Luke


----------



## Michel Simons (Feb 7, 2018)

Blake Ewing said:


> Keyed glock was the result of one of their live Facebook vids late last year i believe? Moon guitar was a Christian vid at the Spitfire hq. but both are labeled labs in the download and GUI.



You're absolutely right. After I posted my message I remembered that the Keyed Glock didn't come from a video by Christian.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 7, 2018)

There are also some EXS freebies CH has done worth having. I'm sure you could toss them into Kontakt. Sorry I do not have the links handy.

Triple Felt Experiment
Fuckbox
Mixing Bowl


----------



## CGR (Feb 12, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I would grab the top 10 for $5, that is a incredible deal and there all very handy and usable.


Same demo as I posted previously, but with a Fender bass added and the piano replaced by Strezov Sampling's Lipp Piano:


----------



## kimarnesen (Feb 17, 2018)

Tonight I dreamt about the new Spitfire Labs. I can’t remember much of it but the interface was red and black and similar to the new Albion One. I remember seeing the Charango with 5-6 different articulations and in general more options.

So at least we know something about it now


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Feb 20, 2018)

Here's my first go with the labs instruments. There's about 30 seconds of low strings from legacy Albion I, but otherwise it's all from the $5 pack.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 21, 2018)

​


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 26, 2018)

Does anyone have the Cajon?
I’ve picked up everything that I want so far (thanks Spitfire) but still wondering about the Cajon. 

Most recent pick ups were both of the Atmos. Think they are great and can see them being quite useful.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 26, 2018)

Somewhat OT question, but with tax season in the US, do you guys write these off as a "charitable donations?"


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Feb 26, 2018)

SomeGuy said:


> Somewhat OT question, but with tax season in the US, do you guys write these off as a "charitable donations?"


Short answer: no. 
Longer answer: You can write off whatever you want, but if the IRS ever decided to take a closer look, they would almost certainly say that this doesn't count as a deductible charitable donation.


----------



## SmokeyJ (Feb 26, 2018)

When you make a charitable donation and receive something in return, you have to subtract the value of the item you received from the donation amount. Since we're talking $3 a library here, I suspect that the libraries are technically worth more than the donation so you wouldn't get to deduct anything.


----------



## HardyP (Feb 28, 2018)

@Spitfire Team: it‘s the 28th, but I can‘t get to the Labs any more?! Had to wait until today (payday)...


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 28, 2018)

looks like they took it down...

The Spitfire Audio LABS programme is an infinite series of software instruments, free to install and easy to use. Made by musicians in London for anyone anywhere; we’re simplifying sound one plugin at a time. We're still finishing up the first batch, but you'll be the first to know when they're available. In the meantime, go for a walk and spend some time with loved ones.

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/ (https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/)


----------



## josephspirits (Feb 28, 2018)

HardyP said:


> @Spitfire Team: it‘s the 28th, but I can‘t get to the Labs any more?! Had to wait until today (payday)...



The old labs shut down today, like they said it would. If you had to wait for pay day to get the $3 labs, maybe that's a good thing  ! Good news is, going forward the Labs will be free, contained in a new interface, but are not available yet.


----------



## HardyP (Feb 28, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> free to install


I did not really get that line, mainly wondered about the „fancy“ video ...

But I want to help with the cause, what can I do?!


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 28, 2018)

Its says wait for the first batch and go for a walk 



HardyP said:


> I did not really get that line, mainly wondered about the „fancy“ video ...
> 
> But I want to help with the cause, what can I do?!


----------



## HardyP (Feb 28, 2018)

Ok, I‘m back from the walk (VERY cold outside and dark...) -
What shall I do now?


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 28, 2018)

I might be offbase with this but I wonder if the new Labs will be using their new proprietary player,not Kontakt.
I'm thinking Spitfire might be using the Labs to test porting legacy libraries away from Kontakt into the new Spitfire player?
Myself I'm ambivalent about the release of HZ Strings,I don't see a practical use for a string section of this kind of sound & size for my needs. 
The 1st generation of a new platform genuinely scares me,I dropped EW with the transition to Play. 
I'm not eager to trash,reinstall and purchase upgrades of legacy libraries if it comes to this.
I'm a huge Spitfire fan and have a ton of their libraries.
Todays developments and news has left me feeling like this is a new chapter with Spitfire I'm not looking forward to.......... ;-(


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 28, 2018)

I was giving you a hard time with this one lads but I have nothing but respect for what you are changing it into. 

I was absolutly wrong on this one and in this case I am really happy to be so!

You are incredibly generous shifting to a percentage of revenue for charity instead. 

Keep it up 

-DJ


----------



## josephspirits (Feb 28, 2018)

In the live stream I believe they said that the Labs will now be free and available in their own player, which appears to be a white looking version of the interface shown with the new string library. To continue with the donation aspect the company will instead be donating 1% of their gross revenue to charity.

A brilliant move in a lot of ways. Removing the hurdle of having to purchase the full version of Kontakt right away means that a lot more entry level producers and composers can now get into the world off Spitfire for free, via the labs, and then become potential customers for the bigger libraries once they get the Spitfire bug. Before I had the full version of Kontakt I can remember being very frustrated that I couldn't try out these cool little Labs instruments without first dropping a couple hundred on Kontakt, or waiting for a sale.

So they are keeping the donation aspect, transforming the labs they already have into an entry way for new customers, and getting us used to their new plugin interface, without much risk, all in one go. And all in a way that feels very genuine. I love it.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks for the report Joseph



josephspirits said:


> In the live stream I believe they said that the Labs will now be free and available in their own player, which appears to be a white looking version of the interface shown with the new string library. To continue with the donation aspect the company will instead be donating 1% of their gross revenue to charity.
> 
> A brilliant move in a lot of ways. Removing the hurdle of having to purchase the full version of Kontakt right away means that a lot more entry level producers and composers can now get into the world off Spitfire for free, via the labs, and then become potential customers for the bigger libraries once they get the Spitfire bug. Before I had the full version of Kontakt I can remember being very frustrated that I couldn't try out these cool little Labs instruments without first dropping a couple hundred on Kontakt, or waiting for a sale.
> 
> So they are keeping the donation aspect, transforming the labs they already have into an entry way for new customers, and getting us used to their new plugin interface, without much risk, all in one go. And all in a way that feels very genuine. I love it.


----------



## Josh Richman (Feb 28, 2018)

Well.. I don't feel great about buying up all the labs and now they're free...


----------



## josephspirits (Feb 28, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


> Well.. I don't feel great about buying up all the labs and now there free...



You can feel great that your money went to charity!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Feb 28, 2018)

And you have the Kontakt versions, which may be preferable—depending on the quality of the new player and your own personal preferences.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Josh Richman (Feb 28, 2018)

josephspirits said:


> You can feel great that your money went to charity!



Yes that helps and I can take comfort in that I wasn't part of that Sonokinetic NI sale fiasco. (Now that's a burn!)


----------



## christianhenson (Feb 28, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


> Well.. I don't feel great about buying up all the labs and now they're free...



Hey Josh, not ALL the legacy labs are coming back so you did the right thing. Migrating the instruments into the new Labs library is still a pretty hardcore process so its kinda like we're going back to the beginning. Paul played the frozen strings last night, it was a library I created for a specific project that I walked off! So I've never actually used them, it was weird to be up on a podium thinking "f**k those sound awesome" it almost put me off the script!


----------



## Josh Richman (Mar 1, 2018)

christianhenson said:


> Hey Josh, not ALL the legacy labs are coming back so you did the right thing. Migrating the instruments into the new Labs library is still a pretty hardcore process so its kinda like we're going back to the beginning. Paul played the frozen strings last night, it was a library I created for a specific project that I walked off! So I've never actually used them, it was weird to be up on a podium thinking "f**k those sound awesome" it almost put me off the script!



Thanks, I appreciate the response. It means a lot. Great work on the event, congrats to you and your entire team on the new release. Awesome to hear so much value put on UX and Design, a few shout outs here and there. Intuitive accessibility, thoughtfulness and elegant focus in your products. This is all the right stuff! Can't wait to see how those values are expressed in your instruments. It is astounding how much meaning and certain events get attached to instruments and samples.


----------



## Paul Thomson (Mar 1, 2018)

https://www.magicbreakfast.com/Pages/Category/about-us

https://saferlondon.org.uk/services/empower/

http://www.onlyconnect.london/policy-research/research-and-evaluation/



Regards

Paul


----------



## ptram (Mar 1, 2018)

Sorry, Paul, I was sure it was Unicef, probably confusing yours with another similar initiative. The ones you support are the kind of charities I support myself. I'm deleting my note.

Paolo


----------



## NoamL (Mar 1, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


> Well.. I don't feel great about buying up all the labs and now they're free...



I do!

A, it all went to charity and B, perhaps the Labs projects helped kickstart Spitfire's modern direction... why do you guys think they keep making endless products in the intimate Olafur-Arnalds esque line and in the vibed-out strings line? maybe because everyone who tried Labs told them Felt Piano and Scary Strings were killer products? 

I wrote a scene in a feature in 201_ that was 90% Scary Strings and the director _loved it_. I was laughing internally that this guy's $40m movie had music from a $5 library slapped on top of it and it worked. But that's just how great Scary Strings was. I can only imagine if I'd had Tundra or HZS at the time.


----------



## Mornats (Mar 1, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


> Well.. I don't feel great about buying up all the labs and now they're free...



I feel the opposite. I'm quite proud that I was able to support Spitfire's chosen charities in exchange for some awesome libraries. That felt piano is sublime...


----------



## Paul Thomson (Mar 1, 2018)

ptram said:


> Sorry, Paul, I was sure it was Unicef, probably confusing yours with another similar initiative. The ones you support are the kind of charities I support myself. I'm deleting my note.
> 
> Paolo



Likewise edited mine. We initially supported UNICEF way back. For the last number of years we’ve supported these local hardworking charities as the effect of our donations is so much more significant, and we have met the hardworking people there. 

All best,

Paul


----------



## ptram (Mar 1, 2018)

Paul Thomson said:


> For the last number of years we’ve supported these local hardworking charities as the effect of our donations is so much more significant, and we have met the hardworking people there.



As a general rule, I also prefer to support local charities whose work I can check (or in which I can be involved with some spare time). Same goes for charities I can't control, but are supported by people I trust. A longer chain and a bigger organization means more personnel involved, therefore higher management costs and the risk of taking on board unreliable people. It's probably a paranoid view, but also the results of some readings, some bad news, a little experience with a big organization.

Thank you very much for your commitment with the social work.

Paolo


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 3, 2018)

New Labs Trailer Teaser, music by Homay


----------



## N.Caffrey (May 31, 2018)

new tracks on soundcloud. Piano and Strings


----------



## ramirojoaquin (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi, I need the Crumhorn for one theme that i need to play, and it is not available anymore, do you know how can i do to get that particular instrument?
Thank you!


----------



## HardyP (Aug 22, 2018)

As @christianhenson pointed out here - they will go forever (at least in the old form), some will come back (in different form).
So only way is, to wait (and hope that Crumhorn comes back), or ask them directly...


----------



## tav.one (Aug 22, 2018)

HardyP said:


> and hope that Crumhorn comes back


If you read the original description of crumhorn on their site, you would have known that they were never a fan of that library. I don’t think it will come back.
You can drop them a mail, maybe they send you a copy for free.


----------

